# Brisket on a gas grill!!!!



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

Allright I have read through some threads and seen guys asking questions about brisket on a gas grill.....Well I think I have perfected this because I was confined to a small backyard and had no smoker. It definately is NOT like cooking a brisket for 10hours but it works and taste pretty darn good.

Prepare the brisket like normal rub etc....place on gas grill at med heat for approximately 1 hour....be very careful because if your brisket has a lot of fat you will have a fully engulfed BBQ pit (i know from experience). Flip the brisket multiple times so that it gets nice and seared on both sides...

Next get a foil pan and the following items....1 stick butter--1 onion chopped--fresh garlic--chopped jalapenos--1 LONE STAR LIGHT--1 bottle Worchester sauce....

Place brisket in foil pan then add beer, worchester sauce (whole bottle), onion, japs, garlic and butter all on top..Wrap very tightly with heavy duty foil...Place this back in the pit and turn heat to low for about 3-4hours depending on size of the brisket.....or if you are a cheap bastage and dont want to waste propane take it in the house and place it in the oven on 250......

You will be amazed that the brisket turns out pretty good.....Good luck to all the grillers!!!


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

Your cheating JP. Can't knock it until after I taste some so bring your bow and that brisket. Ha ha


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

lol yea i know all about going up in flames i stuck in in a foil pan and neglected to add any liquid to the pan and boy did i have me one hell of a fire and a blackned brisket. consider it lesson learned. But im gonna try your method it sounds really good thanks.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

brisket on a gas grill is illegal in TX


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Is not owning a smoker unTexan? j/k  BTW Just got a new one, lent my to my neighbor and he ****ed up the seasoning on it bad. So I sold it to him and bought a new one.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll take my brisket with out the taste of gas! My wife wanted to purchase me a gas grill and i caught wind of it and shut that down! I don't know about the newer infrared grills though!


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> I'll take my brisket with out the taste of gas!


My neighbor felt the same way and when ever he caught wind that I was fixin to put a brisket on my gas grill, he would fire up his pit and cook it for me. funny how he always heard I was about to cook a brisket.:biggrin:

james


----------



## JLand (Apr 14, 2006)

*Gas Grills*

I guess Americans have become extremely lazy since gas grills now out sell charcoal grills in the U.S. But then, most people don't know squat about grilling or barbecue. A prime example is those who put a marinade on *PRIME RIB!!* Who is stupid enough or so lacking in taste that they would ruin a great tender steak that way?

I can get one of my six charcoal grills going and ready to cook on as quickly as most can fire up and pre heat their gas grill.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

JLand said:


> I guess Americans have become extremely lazy since gas grills now out sell charcoal grills in the U.S. But then, most people don't know squat about grilling or barbecue. A prime example is those who put a marinade on *PRIME RIB!!* Who is stupid enough or so lacking in taste that they would ruin a great tender steak that way?
> 
> I can get one of my six charcoal grills going and ready to cook on as quickly as most can fire up and pre heat their gas grill.


Well, these same people probably have never tasted quality cuts of meat and they probably "blacken" their steaks then put that A-1 C R A P P on them! Or they just don't have time to deal with charcoal or wood!


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

I have been thinking about trying this with my gas grill but I intend to add a heavy pan with moist wood chips on one side of the grill and only light two of the burners the grill i have has four burners and i am going to put the briskit on the unlit side has any one tryed this?


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Should cook like its in the oven, get ready to burn some gas.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

use one burner and place the meat seasoned up as you like it as far away as you can from the flame. this is indirect heat method .should be able to keep the heat down as low as you like. make some foil packs of water soaked chips or get a metal box for them. sit the chips on the heat. i usually get 45 minutes smoke out of 1 pack. i have good luck doing it this way. i have a hard time finding a good offset smoker that i like without taking out a loan to buy.....till i do i'll keep faking it!!!!


----------



## fishwhisperer (May 14, 2009)

use one burner and place the meat seasoned up as you like it as far away as you can from the flame. this is indirect heat method .should be able to keep the heat down as low as you like. make some foil packs of water soaked chips or get a metal box for them. sit the chips on the heat. i usually get 45 minutes smoke out of 1 pack. i have good luck doing it this way. i have a hard time finding a good offset smoker that i like without taking out a loan to buy.....till i do i'll keep faking it!!!! go to academy and buy a 5 or6" cast iron skillet for the wood chips


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

JLand said:


> I can get one of my six charcoal grills going and ready to cook on as quickly as most can fire up and pre heat their gas grill.


 i can fire up my gas grill and be cooking on it quick. but i only use it when it a little bit of food. or when im lazzy and dont wanna go get charcoal


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

I start mine on the gas grill while my charcoal is burning down and then swap to the BBQ. I get a little head start that way.:cheers:


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

No smoke no brisket. It is just a big ol' roast.
Pat


----------

